
New JavaScript features in ES2018 - johnsonjo
https://twitter.com/mathias/status/956970099063189505
======
johnsonjo
There's also this tweet which shows the support in v8 6.4 and chrome 64 for
all these features.
[https://twitter.com/v8js/status/956976954074267648](https://twitter.com/v8js/status/956976954074267648)

